# Biedermeier anyone?



## RickCarpenter (19 Jul 2006)

Has anyone done any Biedermeier-inspired work? I'm looking for plans to build/modify. Not much that way this side of the water.

Rick


----------



## engineer one (21 Jul 2006)

maybe you should check out some german sites,
seem to remember there is a museum somewhere
in germany, but cannot remember where, sorry  

paul :wink:


----------



## Scrit (3 Aug 2006)

Each to their own:







A bit too fussy for my simple tastes. Take a look at Rupert Cavendish's site (antique dealers) as it is one of their specialities with some nice examples and there's some info about history there as well

Scrit


----------



## RickCarpenter (3 Aug 2006)

Scrit":3vo4pxlg said:


> A bit too fussy for my simple tastes.
> 
> Scrit



Yes, some certainly is. But there are some clean, uncluttered, almost Stickleyan/Arts&Crafts-y pieces. I'm looking for casework: bookcases, etc. Angus Wilkie shows some nice work in his "Biedermeier" book (1987).

Thanks,
Rick


----------

